# Can not adjust Aspect anymore on Samsung TV + HD Tivo



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Any idea why I can not adjust the aspect screen size on my Samsung TV anymore? (Full, Panel, Zoom) Now when I watch the world series, I can't see the score or inning. It does it on regular channels and HD, any idea what is wrong?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Tivo's aspect ratio controls (Full, Panel, Zoom) should have no affect on HD channels (ie, toggling this value doesn't change the picture). So it sounds like you changed the aspect ratio on your TV to some zoom ratio. For example, while there are only three aspect ratio choices on the TivoHD, my television offers seven different aspect ratio settings, including multiple zoom factors, stretch options, etc. Try using your television remote control to cycle through your television aspect ratio settings.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

That could be it, I will try with TV remote.

Strange whenever I watch world series it is zoomed too far in. Previously I was able to adjust the zoom with Tivo remote.


----------



## Sandylp (May 15, 2005)

Shanezam203 said:


> That could be it, I will try with TV remote.
> 
> Strange whenever I watch world series it is zoomed too far in. Previously I was able to adjust the zoom with Tivo remote.


I suddenly noticed this am that I had panels on the side of my tv screen in my bedroom and I, too, was unable to adjust the aspect ratio with my Tivo remote. Whenever I pressed the Aspect button, nothing happened. I checked the settings and all looked the same. At first, i thought it was the cable company, but my other television in the living room was fine. I eventually got it back to a full screen, but now I can't remember just what buttons I pushed. I had gone into settings and changed the settings and then back again and all of a sudden, I got a full screen. If anyone else has had this problem, please post your experience and how you solved it. If it happens again, I'll make note of my changes so I'll have an idea of how to fix it.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

On a Samsung TV, make sure the Picture Mode is either "Just Scan" or "16:9". If it is "Zoom" or "4:3" then the picture will be cropped or squished.

As mentioned above, the TiVo Aspect Ratio button does nothing for true HD content; it is only available when watching non-HD content.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

To get that result, I have to wonder if your previous boxes weren't set up incorrectly. SD should never be locked into stretch mode; that's sick.

The TiVo's Aspect control actually works fine on HD channels. The problem is, you'd have to tell it that you have a 4:3 TV. See, the Aspect button has two mutually exclusive operating modes: When it thinks that the TV is 4:3, then:

4:3 source material: Aspect does nothing
16:9 source material:
- Panel letterboxes
- Zoom clips the left and right sides
- Full fills the screen, giving a vertically stretched image (if you really have a 4:3 set)

When it thinks the TV is 16:9:
16:9 source material: Aspect does nothing
4:3 source material:
- Panel sidebars
- Zoom clips the top and bottom
- Full fills the screen, stretching horizontally (if you really have a 16:9 set)

HD vs. SD doesn't actually matter (it's just that most SD is 4:3 and most HD is 16:9), and the system extends to other sizes as well. It's logical and complete. Personally, I wouldn't want to see it changed. Even though I have a Plasma.

It sounds like you could achieve the broken behavior you're looking for by telling the TiVo you have a 4:3 screen -- it would then act much like your old Verizon box (which probably was also set to think it was connected to a 4:3 screen). SD would always be stretched, and you could use Full for 16:9 material, and Zoom for upconverted 4:3, to eliminate the sidebars. (Panel would be useless.)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> HD vs. SD doesn't actually matter


I have to partially retract this -- I tested on my Premie last night, and I couldn't get the zooming of HD to work unless I also set the output to 480i (not just the TV to 4:3). Needs more testing.


----------

